# Used Wagner CS9000



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have been saving up for an earlex 5500 but the air supply and gun interface bothers me. I wish it used a standard connection like the Fuji systems.

Anyways, I found a used Wagner CS9000 on Craigslist (http://providence.craigslist.org/for/5325360277.html) and just wondering if anyone has ever bought one of these and cleaned it up. I understand that CapSpray is a highly respected name in HVLP and parts seem to be available for this system.

What do you think?


----------



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

No responses yet? Has anyone ever bought a used CapSpray set? Just wondering how they hold up or if I should worry about replacing the turbine at some point… my impression is that CapSpray is a highly regarded brand.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Google doesn't give anything up on it. If it runs and sprays and the gun and tips look clean then go for it. A turbine is just a shop vac motor essentially (Fine Woodworking had plans to build your own about 20 years ago). That looks like it may have been used in a cabinet shop and if you need that kind of duty cycle then try it. You can always resell it and not be out much. There's a few on eBay and they are asking a lot more than $150.


----------



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks dhazelton. Yeah, Google wasn't very helpful to me either though the fine folks at Capspray were and they responded quickly to my request for an owner's manual. They also stated that any replacement parts I might need are still available.

I wish I could post the owner's manual as it might be helpful to someone in the future but basically, the specs look pretty good. 7.5psi, 1650 watts on the turbine and the gun looks like a pretty close predecessor to CapSpray's current Maxum II. Only real difference I could see is that the air flow adjustment is on the side.


----------



## solowfr (1 mo ago)

I have a Wagner CS 9000, and bought it new some 25 years ago. Great machine! I still use it from time to time. The turbine is basically maintenance free, just keep a clean filter in it. The hose and guns are interchangeable with Titan and some other brands. The guns are where the maintenance is. If the gun isn’t clean you will be frustrated. Cleaning the gun is simple, but over looked once spraying is completed.


----------

